# R410 COST



## nickair.nf (12 mo ago)

What going on, i just ordered our 1st 10 jugs of R410 for the year and about fainted when i saw $399.00 ea. We priced everyone and received quote prices from $461.00 to $399.00. Needed to get the shop stocked up and thought doing it early would be cheaper. I Paid $4300.00 for this batch, only to be looking for another 10 jugs by June again. No reason to buy a pallet sense nobody was giving discounts on pallets. This is just insane and they all say its going up in February again. Thankfully we still have good stock on R22 and retro fit gas or we would be broke before Summer. They said R22 is hitting $1378.00 and retro fit blends are at $370.00 at the store i bought from.
Anyone else feel like its a big monopoly, these prices are nuts but i guess that's because I'm stuck in a California Blue State. This gas is going under lock and key fore sure.. What do you pay?


----------

